# Text drehen ohne Verzerrung



## knulp (19. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

[bitte nicht schlagen!] ich möchte vorab sagen, dass mir für die suchfunktion kein Stichwort eingefallen ist.

Also, gewährt mir die Bitte, meine Frage - obwohl sie bestimmt schon einmal fiel - *erneut* zu beantworten.

Ich möchte die Schrift so gestalten:







also ich meine den Schriftzug "www.schoko-ticket.de", der am kreis lang läuft.

Grüße

knulp


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

Menü "Ebene / Text / Text verkrümmen"
Stil: Bogen

Bei solchen fragen hilft auch "F1" in Photoshop sehr gut weiter.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## knulp (19. Januar 2003)

Nein, das ist nicht, was ich suchte, denn der Text ist eben verzerrt.

also, das meine ich:







Tschau


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

Hmmm, und wo ist da das Problem? Geht doch hervorragend.
Verbiegen, Verzerren, ... geht alles mit o.g. Funktion.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Wolfsbein (19. Januar 2003)

Mit PS wirst du das nicht so sauber hinbekommen. Ich denke, dass dein Beispieltext ein Pfadtext ist und diese Option kommt evtl. mit PS 8 . Nimm ein Vektorprogramm her.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wolfsbein _
> *Mit PS wirst du das nicht so sauber hinbekommen.*



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch mit Sauce.
Hättest du es ausprobiert, dann wüsstest du, dass es hervorragend geht. Der Text bleibt editierbar und wird nicht gerastert.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Januar 2003)

wuff

nach lightboxs anleitung, bzw. meinem wissens


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Januar 2003)

Hi smallB,

Bingo.  

Einziger Nachteil in der Funktionalität:
Aus der Verzerrungseinstellung kann man nicht den Bogen-Radius ableiten, um ihn dann für den Hintergrundbogen zu verwenden.
Vielleicht kommt das ja mal in einer zukünftigen Version. Das Problem gibts leider bei einigen Funktionen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Kaprolactam (19. Januar 2003)

Echte Pfadtexte wurden tatsächlich für PS 8.0 angekündigt. Ob's was wird bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Wolfsbein (19. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *... Einziger Nachteil in der Funktionalität:
> Aus der Verzerrungseinstellung kann man nicht den Bogen-Radius ableiten, um ihn dann für den Hintergrundbogen zu verwenden.
> Vielleicht kommt das ja mal in einer zukünftigen Version. Das Problem gibts leider bei einigen Funktionen.
> ...*


Genau das habe ich gemeint. Wie man aus dem Bild von smallB sieht. Stimmt der Radius der Schrift nicht mit dem Radius des Kreises überein. Würde man sich den Schriftkreis weiterdenke, dann kommt man auf einen ganz anderen Kreis.


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Januar 2003)

das liegt an meiner faulheit,
man kann es genau an den kreisverlauf anpassen, müsste ich nur 2 %
weniger bogen machen, und es würde wohl passen.


----------

